

Ask HN: Online Bootcamp..Suggestions please - FindingPassion

Hello,<p>I would really appreciate if hacker news community can share their thoughts over whether its a good idea to go for a online bootcamp &amp; which of them are good? 
There are just too many out there and its just becoming difficult to figure out which one to join.<p>About me:
Employed as an Integration Analyst, currently consulting for a Fortune 500 client in Bay Area. I never recd. formal education in Computer Science and hence looking for something which helps me develop a good foundation as well.<p>P.S. I have tried learning myself, but didn’t really succeed much because of my unstructured approach. I believe that bootcamp mentorship will be able to provide me the needed ’push’ and ‘direction’.
======
brudgers
Generally, boot camps don't teach CS. Probably because CS requires mathematics
and abstract concepts like Turing Machines in addition to concrete vocational
programming knowledge skills and ability.

------
jtfairbank
For web development I'd recommend Bloc.io. Full disclosure: I know the
founders.

[https://www.bloc.io/](https://www.bloc.io/)

------
morenoh149
I help out on freecodecamp.com they have a really good approach to learning
this stuff

